

Ask HN: Google Mail for Domain is Not Free? - notastartup

So I just noticed this when I saw the message &quot; You have 30 days until Google Business Apps expires&quot; or something like that. I already have domains that uses Gmail but I am not paying anything for those.<p>Does this mean that new domain I bought and added Google account for will expire after 30 days? so I can&#x27;t get me@mydomain.com anymore for free?
======
amac
I setup my first Google Apps account with the free version - my domain deep-
bay.com is still on this free plan (and I guess will be forever more).

That said, I've paid for every subsequent Apps account as I think it's still
the best online productivity suite out there.

------
anthony_franco
On December 7, 2012 Google discontinued the free version of Google Apps.

Previous domains that had the free version still are free. But new domains now
have a per-user fee.

------
kseistrup
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Apps](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Apps)

